

Ask HN: Good examples of registration ui - antigua

I did some searching and found this link: http://ui-patterns.com/explore/collections/account-registration<p>It has some good examples but I wanted to hear your opinions on what works and what doesn't. I personally like HN and Instapaper's simple registration forms and was wondering why there aren't more services using similar sign up forms. Wouldn't having one field for an email address and collecting all of the other cruft after validation be easier for end users?
======
huwshimi
Here are my thoughts on registration forms:

You should always have absolute minimum number of fields required to start
using the service.

Don't have any optional fields (there are plenty of better places to ask for
that information).

If there is information required to use certain parts of the service then ask
for it when they want to use that part.

<http://tumblr.com> and <http://posterous.com> examples of this. I'm actually
a fan of the single password input too... I implemented a similar form
recently: <http://hellohype.com/accounts/register>, only with a username field
instead of a url field.

I'm not a big fan of going to the extreme of Instapaper though. They don't
require a password at all, so a malicious user can access and modify another
user's account.

